# [No more positions]Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel



## Yanmega (Jul 17, 2008)

*Plot*
Team Rocket has been conducting large amounts of top secret experiments lately. Team Rocket must be stopped soon or the world will be under Team Rockets command. The only problem is that no one knows about these experiments exept the pokemon that have been experimented on. A small group of pokemon that have escaped from there prison grouped together to form an allience to stop Team Rocket. This group of pokemon must find a way to free the rest of the pokemon that have been captured and stop Team Rocket from conducting further evil experiments

*Rules*
1. No character controling
2. No goddmodding
3. No Cursing
4. Have fun
5. To prove that you read the rules write sunny somewhere in you post

*Form*
Pokemon: 
Age: 
Gender: 
Nickname: 
Appearence: 
Personality: 
History: 
Other: 

*Mine*
Pokemon: Espeon
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Nickname: Sunny
Appearence: A normal Espeon
Personality: Sunny has wild mood swings. He is happy and cheerful. Sunny is very optimistic and scares easily
History: Sunny was one a poor Eevee that was captured by team rocket one day. He and his twin brother, Moon, where used as test subjects for Team Rocket's fusion chamber. They where forced to evolve and forced to fuse together.
Other: Sunny shifts between being himself and Moon. They are the same person

(technicly there one person now but I made them both!)

Pokemon: Umbreon
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Nickname: Moon
Appearence:  A normal Umbreon
Personality: Moon has wild mood swings. He is Anger prone and depressing. Moon is very pessimistic and is cold
History: Moon was one a poor Eevee that was captured by team rocket one day. He and his twin brother, Sunny, where used as test subjects for Team Rocket's fusion chamber. They where forced to evolve and forced to fuse together.
Other: Moon shifts between being himself and Sunny. They are the same person

*Positions Left*
1. Me!/ Moon/Sunny the Umbreon/Espeon
2. Bakuphoon/Silverclaw the Absol
3. Sanctum101/ Psych the Gallade
4. Hikari Nijino/Crystal the Glaceon
5. Flareth/747 the Pikachu
6. Gardevoir/Firepath the Rapidash
7. Kindling Queen/Lacey the Lopunny
8. Link008/Puff the Toakoal
9. Rat_in_a_cage/Woop the Aipom
10. shadow_luigia/Lucky the Chancy


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

*Pokemon:* Absol
*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Female
*Nickname:* Silverclaw
*Appearence:* Her blades and claws are made of pure silver. Her eyes are white with a slight light purple in them. The dot on her forehead is like a V.
*Personality:* Silverclaw loves being outside in the sun, as it makes her blades and claws shine. She is happy most of the time, but because of her personality change, she might go rampage for no reason. When she goes rampage, it is hard to stop her.
*History:* As an Absol kit, Silverclaw was catched by Team Rocket and experimented on. They mind controlled her and made her Giovannis pet, she could not do anything about it. She escaped after Team Rocket had used their latest experiment on her. It was called "The personality changer". It made her personality change between good and bad. In the first fight after the personality changer, she escaped.
Silverclaw still has rampages and personality changes, but they are less often.
*Other:* She has a crush on Sunny/Moon.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*



Bakuphoon said:


> *Pokemon:* Absol
> *Age:* 21
> *Gender:* Female
> *Nickname:* Silverclaw
> ...


Accepted


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

So, how many members will be allowed in?


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Gallade
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Nickname: Psyche
Appearence: Normal Gallade, with slightly longer "blades".
Personality: A very chivalrous person, and sometimes chauvinist, he is wise, but full of himself. He has a tendency to ignore his friends around women. Though he considers himself brave, he is extremely jumpy.  
History: As a Kirlia he was taken in by Team Rocket and experimented on to become a "Dark Gallade". Though the tests were working, during one of Psyche's rampages, he was able to escape, but without full treatment he is unsure what will happen to him.
Other: Sunny! :D


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Whoops, forgot about that part... How 'bout 7 more?


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Okay, then I suppose Sanctum is accepted, then :)

And I suggest making a list of who has joined.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

whoops diddn't see him, accepted!


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Glaceon
Age: 13
Gender: Female
Nickname: Crystal
Appearence: A shiny Glaceon, with a Sapphire necklace.
Personality: She's shy, happy and battle ready, but can be sassy at times
History: When Crystal was an Eevee, Team Rocket killed her family and captured her, they evolve her at the icy rock and tried to make her a "Shadow Glaceon" at the lab, but she ran away from the lab and hid in one of the rooms.
Other: Sunny.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Pikachu
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Nickname: 747 or Rocket
Appearence: He was put into a Colorizer so his color turned out a dark blue. He has a set of retractable arms (His regular pair are not affected.). 
Personality: He is mischevious and loves to pull pranks on the Rockets. He's also very serious and won't let his friends down.
History: He was one of the strongest experiments they made. While people made SUNNY pokemon, one Rocket Scientist caught a Pikachu. He caught a Pikachu because people wouldn't ever think a Pikachu would cause mass destruction. He was too strong for them to keep or control. He escaped, Rockets hot on his trail.
Other:  Here's a list of things he can do:
             Can lift over a ton
             Knows some English


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Rapidash
Age: 16 in Pokemon years
Gender: Female
Nickname: Firepath
Appearence: Firepath is a shiny Rapidash.
Personality: Firepath is serious, and believes in destiny. She helps any Pokemon on her side and is great when battling with fire.
History: Firepath was originally a normal Ponyta, but evolved into a shiny Rapidash due to an experiment. Her fire also became hotter during the experiment, burning anything that touched it.
Other: Her moves are Fire Blast, *Sunny* Day, Poison Jab and Megahorn.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Mewthree? :DD Chansey
Age: 12
Gender: Um... Female. Dur.
Nickname: Warscheinlichkeit (Often just called "Lucky")
Appearence: 
Personality: Lucky is, like most Chansey, happy and *sunny* most of the time, but back with the Rockets she was utterly miserable.
History: Lucky was imprisoned by the Rockets for a Chansey's gift of being able to grant luck and happiness with its eggs, which she had to produce several times a day and hand out immediatly.
Other: Ooh German words :DD


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Lopunny
Age: 23
Gender: Female 
Nickname: Lacey
Appearence: Your average Lopunny with a bit more charm than others
Personality: Fun, outgoing, dependable, relys on other when she knows she needs their help, charming, flirtacious
History: As a Buneary, Lacey always was used for injections. She is utterly terrified of anything that can basically pierce her skin. She shows signs of weakness around such objects making her seem more vulnerable. Besides that, since she was the one who was given injections, they kept her away from male species to avoid having her breed with another making her very excited around males.
Other: Lolli like sunny! X)


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Accepted, Accepted, Accepted, Accepted and Accepted


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

That's a long Accepted line.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

(Actualy is two more members)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Pokemon: Torkoal
Age: 30
Gender: Male
Nickname: Puff
Appearance: He is much larger than normal Torkoal, standing at 5 and a half feet tall.
Personality: Puff is at times wise and calm, and at other times, a very carefree fellow with a very relaxed attitude. In battle, he isn't always focused, but goes at it with his all.
History: Captured during his teenage years, Puff was first used in a hidden experiment by some adventurous and bored Team Rocket members to make use him to generate a recreational smoke that would induce pleasurable and sunny delusions, and he was made huge in order to produce more of the 'magic smoke'. However, admins found out about this, and the members were sacked. The Rockets then tried to re-adapt Puff for some more useful purpose. They were attempting to strengthen his fiery powers along with other fire-types when the other's escaped. He saw his chance, and went along.
Other: The later experiments successfully removed his ability to produce halocinogenic smoke.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Accepted

*Alert, Alert! One postition left!*


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Did I make it?
Pokemon: Aipom
Age: 7
Gender: Boy 
Nickname: Woop
Appearence: Reg. Aipom but bright blue eyes
Personality: Hyper active, loud mouth, stater of obvious,very friendly
History: He was caught while eatin berries. He was a very unhappy pokemon so he was shut up in a dark cage. He was used to train pokemon  that were under an experimental drug.
Other: He luvs berries! SUNNY!


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Yay! All done! X)


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

((Accepted! Ok people time to start!))

Sunny looked around for any Team Rocket members that might spot him then giggled. Sunny quickly took off the grate on the air vent with his teeth. Sunny was just the right size to fit inside the air vent. He crawled out in a small empty room that Him and eight other pokemon where suppose to meet."Oh, I hope the others come soon!" Sunny said with a smile.." Then was shrouded in a blue light. When the light fadded Moon came into view "Or I'll track them down" Said Moon.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Lucky ran up to the Umbreon. "Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm ready!" she said in a singsong voice.

(>.> I'm not on the members' list...)


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

Suddenly, a whole wall fell down. When the smoke cleared, a Pikachu was holding a car like it was nothing. He also had another pair of arms. He had a devilish smile on.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Team Rocket, Experiments Rebel*

((Whoops DX))

"Shut up ya sack of sunshine and wait for the rest!" Said Moon annoyed. Blue light again surrounded him but this time when the light faded Sunny came into view "Oh I'm sorry! What I mean is I'm happy to see you hear!" Said Sunny happily. "Aaaah!!!" Sunny yelled as the pikachu busted the wall "H-happy t-t-to see y-you 747!" Said Sunny shivering


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

((I can't help but point out you spelled Chansey wrong. xP))

A wall in front of him fell down. Puff ambled off that way, arriving long after the dust settled, but with much smoke coming out of his back, leading to an entrance more dramatic than he intended. "Good thing someone made an entrace, because I was about to get lost.", he remarked to the others.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2008)

"What, you scared?" 747 laughed, glad someone was scared.

He turned to the building.

"Me sick of your place." he said, in the human's language.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

Psyche walked through the wreckage. "That might not have been the most...tactful approach. They are going to come through that garage eventually. But I guess it beats having to block out security cameras."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Lacey had followed Psyche out since she didn't want to make another hole like the others did.
She was rubbing her arms from finally leaving the refridgerated lab and took in the warmth of the sunny out doors.

(that is-if it's day time. O_O)


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

Silverclaw crawled through the vent and arrived where all the others were. "Wow. Have you been wrecking this place or what?" She said and looked at the walls.
She then looked at Sunny, and became warm all over her body. "So, what is the plan?"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

((Yeah, you spelled Chansey wrong and called me shadow_luigia, I have nothing to do with Mario dammit DD:))


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 18, 2008)

Woop saw them as he finally came out. "How's everything? Whats going on?"


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

"Hmm? Oh right the plan! Ok this is where we are" Said Sunny pointing to a poorly drawn map of the Team Rocket base on the wall. Sunny again became shrouded in a blue light and became Moon. "We'll go through hallway "C" to get to Main lab where we'll see what the latest science project is. You guys better stick with me or your dead meat!" Said Moon emotionlessly "And don't wreck the walls like that 747 or we'll be found!"Moon exclaimed turning to 747


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

"Exactly!" Silverclaw repeated. She didn't like when Sunny became Moon, but it matched her when she changed personality. The Absol suddenly felt rage build up in her, she tried to hold it back, but it was too powerful.

"Personality... cha...nge..." Silverclaw managed to say before her eyes turned red and she began wrecking the walls. She accidently attacked Moon with her blade without wanting to. "Grraaawrg!" She growled. The Absol couldn't control herself.

_I hate when this happens...._


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 18, 2008)

"Youch!!! Try that again I dare y-" Said Moon before the sound of foot steps could be heard. "Hey Mike I heard something down the hall in the one of the old storage room!" "Ya I did too Frank lets check it out" said two strange men. "Quick hide" whispered Moon while runing to the air vent.


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

Silverclaw recovered from her madness and jumped into the air vent with Moon.
"Sorry. It isn't my fault..." The Absol apologized.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Puff hung his head in dissapointment when Silverclaw also changed into her violent alter ego, "I think we've already failed the mission.", he said. He then heard a noise from somewhere down the hall. "I think someone is coming.", he announced, not that it would be easy to keep themselves hidden.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

"Great. Just great. I guess I'll have to take this one, everyone hide." Psyche then began to channel his psychic energies, and became the vision of a Rocket Grunt. "I'll make them go the other way, then you guys find a new hiding spot."


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 18, 2008)

Crystal woke up and ran around, destroying things, then ran to the other pokemon.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2008)

"I could take 'em down." 747 growled, "They're weak!"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

"But I'm hungry!" Lucky whined. However, she curled up until she resembled a large pink rubber ball with six randomly placed strings on top.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Lacey hid behind Psyche. She was still trembling from the change in temperature.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 18, 2008)

Woop sighed. These pokemon kept destroying things. How would they complete their mission if they are caught. :(


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 19, 2008)

"I hope they trip on the destroyed thing on the ground." The Glaceon said to the other pokemon.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 19, 2008)

"Hmph. We can just smoke 'em if we need to. No consequences there, I think.", Puff said.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 19, 2008)

"I can harm 'em really well." 747 laughed.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 19, 2008)

"That's a good idea guys." Crystal said.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 20, 2008)

"If we take these guys out, it will just attract attention to what we are doing, and probably end up hindering our plan in the end. Were supposed to be keeping a low profile." Psyche said in the voice of a Rocket Grunt, whom he had taken the image of. "Get back, i'll just send them off and then we can get on with the meeting."


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 20, 2008)

"Nice, maybe I'll Ice Beam the floor and the grunts will slip." Crystal said, snickering.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Psyche brought his face to his palm. "Can you just get back and hide before they come? We don't need to trip them, the longer they are around the more likely they will suspect something! Just get back, relax, let me talk. I'll get them out, and the meeting can go on." 
Psyche sighed in his grunt-form voice.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 22, 2008)

"Sure thing." The Glaceon said, then hid inside a box.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 22, 2008)

Lacey gulped and curled up at Psyche's feet to try and hide. She trusted he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 22, 2008)

747 hid behind the rest. Besides being blue, he could look like a normal Pikachu.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 23, 2008)

"What's happening?" Crystal asked.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 23, 2008)

Woop followed directions and hid.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 24, 2008)

The door slammed open as one of the strange men said "Hey what's going on here?" "Hey look at the wall!" said the other man.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 24, 2008)

Crystal layed down, then fell asleep.


----------

